# Optimal Anchor point for Three Under



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

Any opinions on this? I'm particularly interested in why one might be better than another. Obviously an anchor has to be repeatable, but there's also shot geometry involved, body type, string angle, and little things like your body parts getting in the way. 

As a newbie with my longbow i'm still experimenting with tabs, anchors, etc. I have a glove I've used a bit but the cordovan tab has made shooting easier on my fingers and so far so good, I'll be sticking with that I think. The past few weeks I've been trying an anchor using 3under with the middle fingernail just behind the upper canine tooth, but I'm not entirely happy with it. My eye is not right down over the arrow and I get the string, tab, or fingers (not sure which) hitting my lip--which I'd like to not happen. I just want to settle in on a good anchor so I can work on refining all the rest piece by piece.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I think you summarized it well. I would only add that you're also balancing out the relationship of the arrow point in your sight picture. For most of the closer shooting, having the arrow closer to the eye, more like looking down a rifle barrel, can be an advantage. That is the primary reason most people who use a higher anchor do so.

Personally, I haven't been able to swing that in a way that I can accept, so I just reference position of the target within the relatively small sight window.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

Yes, the anchor needs to be consistently repeatable to be the best one. The string hitting your lip might not be, or probably not, the fault of the anchor. Alignment and head position play a lot into interference issues. IOW, you can be settling for a less optimal anchor simply because you didn't fix issues that would have let you use a more optimal anchor, issues that were not anchor related.

From your description, it sounds like you are anchoring up on your cheekbone, which has interference issues for many, not to mention draw side rotation limits. If you want the arrow more aligned under your eye, try your jawline (cup of thumb behind mandible of jaw).


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Sanford said:


> From your description, it sounds like you are anchoring up on your cheekbone, which has interference issues for many, not to mention draw side rotation limits. If you want the arrow more aligned under your eye, try your jawline (cup of thumb behind mandible of jaw).


That's what ended up working best for me


----------



## rich.casale (Jun 24, 2014)

Totally agree with Barney. I've had lots of problems with middle finger in the corner of my mouth as a 3-under anchor point. Consistency was hard for me to keep. I switched to forefinger under the jaw bow. While string touches tip of nose. In three sessions of using that approach my groups are tighter than ever and my aim in terms of being on the X is SO MUCH BETTER.


----------



## Nicholas Sexton (Dec 2, 2014)

I put my index finger under my cheekbone but like you said, not everyone is the same, so you'll just have to experiment to find what works for you.


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

Your anchor is probable as commonly used as any. You can cant the head/bow to about 1 o'clock assuming the alignment issue is to the right of your periphery for a RH archer. You can trim tabs to fit your finger length requirements. You might like a glove better, it's a personal thing.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Higher the better, all anchors above the standard C with the index finger in the corner of the mouth are a compromise for me. Worth it, to get a reasonable gap. But I do know that what I use is not the most solid available. FWIW I run the knuckle of my first finger behind my cheek bone with my index finger laying along under the cheekbone with my head slightly tilted to get my eye right over the arrow. Like I said it's not perfect but I shoot better more confident barebow scores with a tighter gap.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

centershot said:


> Higher the better, all anchors above the standard C with the index finger in the corner of the mouth are a compromise for me. Worth it, to get a reasonable gap. But I do know that what I use is not the most solid available. FWIW I run the knuckle of my first finger behind my cheek bone with my index finger laying along under the cheekbone with my head slightly tilted to get my eye right over the arrow. Like I said it's not perfect but I shoot better more confident barebow scores with a tighter gap.


I shoot about the same, and have to agree- wasn't comfortable getting there and took time, but it did wonders for my accuracy once I got used to it.


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for the tips. I'll try some of these and see how it goes.


----------



## Bonecracker (Sep 24, 2003)

I have tied many anchoring methods over the years, but what seem to work the best for me it having my middle finger (bird finger) at the corner of my mouth and my fletching touching the end of my nose (shooting 3 fingers under)! Having two anchor points has greatly helped my consistency but I also had to play around with where to fletch arrow in the beginning!! To close to the nock and you rip your nose off! To far away and it will not touch your nose. Play around with it some and Good Luck! :wink:


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

As a face walker I struggle with this, as each anchor point places the arrow in a different position horizontally under the eye. I basically tilt my head to align the string blur to the riser, or depending on the level of accuracy required just call it close enough at close range.

This is where string walking has an advantage in being able to use an optimal anchor point.


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

For ME I like index in corner of mouth with thumb knuckle locked in behind jaw bone when shooting 3 under. Roughly same sight picture as split finger with middle finger at corner of mouth. I don't like the string hand too high up as it is not as bio mechanically good for alignment. Also find if shooting varied unmarked distances judging yardage is more critical with too tight a sight picture. My 2 cents


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

centershot said:


> Higher the better, all anchors above the standard C with the index finger in the corner of the mouth are a compromise for me. Worth it, to get a reasonable gap. But I do know that what I use is not the most solid available. FWIW I run the knuckle of my first finger behind my cheek bone with my index finger laying along under the cheekbone with my head slightly tilted to get my eye right over the arrow. Like I said it's not perfect but I shoot better more confident barebow scores with a tighter gap.


This is where I'm at now. It took a long time and much violence on my nose to get it to work. In the end it was getting the string-blur aligned almost dead on the shaft and tilting my head which made it work. It is a very similar feeling to laying your head on a rifle stock, at least that is how I visualize it.
I find that in addition to smaller gaps this position also has the most bone-on-bond contact between the hand and face. Probably why you see the majority of high level barebow shooters using it or something similar.

-Grant


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just tried shooting a high anchor. Arrow ends up right under my eye as if I was using a fixed crawl. All I have to say is wow. Took a little bit of manipulation to get it up that high but it seems to be very consistent!


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

grantmac said:


> This is where I'm at now. It took a long time and much violence on my nose to get it to work. In the end it was getting the string-blur aligned almost dead on the shaft and tilting my head which made it work. It is a very similar feeling to laying your head on a rifle stock, at least that is how I visualize it.
> I find that in addition to smaller gaps this position also has the most bone-on-bond contact between the hand and face. Probably why you see the majority of high level barebow shooters using it or something similar.
> 
> -Grant


Hi Grant, I tried it...and experience much of the violence you speak of lol!! If it wasn't my nose, it was my lip. Once it was so painful, I had to check for blood, but there was none. 

What do you guys mean by the "thumb in the cup"? I'm just experimenting now, and found that the index finger in corner of mouth seems consistent.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

Sanford said:


> Yes, the anchor needs to be consistently repeatable to be the best one. The string hitting your lip might not be, or probably not, the fault of the anchor. Alignment and head position play a lot into interference issues. IOW, you can be settling for a less optimal anchor simply because you didn't fix issues that would have let you use a more optimal anchor, issues that were not anchor related.
> 
> From your description, it sounds like you are anchoring up on your cheekbone, which has interference issues for many, not to mention draw side rotation limits. If you want the arrow more aligned under your eye, try your jawline (cup of thumb behind mandible of jaw).


That seems to work well for me also but any small movement of the head will exaggerate the errant angle of arrow flight the further you go down your chin for an anchor. For example, you could anchor behind the chin bone just under your ear (very unorthodox I know) and any up and down or side to side movement of the head will have less impact on accuracy than if you were to anchor your thumb low on your chin, under the mouth. 

I only mention this because I have problem with my vision and I tend to move my head around in attempt to secure a clear sight picture and release too soon. However, anchoring my holding thumb low behind the jaw bone is the only anchor spot that feels comfortable. My suggestion for beginners would be choose any reasonable and comfortable spot and stick with it. You may end up making changes to your total form after you become adjusted to pulling and holding the bow weight. 

Doug


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

I usually keep my finger tip part of my anchor point pretty light where as my thumb anchor is pressed in solidly (finger tip in mouth corner thumb knuckle locked against jaw). Another major factor I am finally squaring away which is related to you anchor is my stance. I use a very open stance because it is the most repeatable for me and easiest on my face! lol. it also gives me better clothing clearance. For me I prefer to use what is practical and repeatable. There are always trade offs.


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

These were all thoughtful replies, thanks.


----------

